# Sinnloses Nvidia Gelaber



## cx19 (23. September 2022)

raPid-81 schrieb:


> Ich bin schon gespannt wie das hier wieder so gedreht wird dass Nvidia "evil" ist.



Na ja Huang hat schon ein kleines Königreich aufgebaut. Es gab da so ein paar Dinge wie

- das GTX 970-Debakel
- Umgang mit HardwareUnboxed und anderen (J2C)
- Umgang mit Board-Partnern/Freiheiten der Board-Partner
- Linus Torvalds Reaktion auf nVidias Linuxsupport
- GeForce-Partner-Programm
- Angabe von Umsatz durch Verkauf an Miningfarmen und Strafe durch SEC
- GSync
- Preispolitik
- G84 Hitzeprobleme und Gerichtsverfahren
- GTX 1060 3GB


 in den letzten Jahren die einem Fan schon Magenschmerzen bereitet haben. Dennoch habe ich eine RTX-Karte. Aber nVidia könnte sympathischer sein als sie es aktuell sind.

Allerdings werden wir wie du sagst die Wahrheit nie erfahren.

PS: Ich hab sicher einige Sachen vergessen...


----------



## belle (23. September 2022)

Mir fallen noch die minimalistischen Wärmeleitpads auf dem GDDR6X Speicher beim GA102 ein, aber bei dem Preis darf man auch nicht zu viel verlangen.


----------



## perupp (23. September 2022)

cx19 schrieb:


> Na ja Huang hat schon ein kleines Königreich aufgebaut. Es gab da so ein paar Dinge wie
> 
> - das GTX 970-Debakel
> - Umgang mit HardwareUnboxed und anderen (J2C)
> ...


Ja hast du.. gängelung von Zeitschriften, deswegen bekommt ja Heise auch keine Test Exemplare mehr... 
PhysikX künstlich beschneiden Wenn es auf der CPU läuft
Dssl was sicher auch Quelloffen gegangen wäre siehe AMD
Dssl 3.0 Was nur auf 4000 läuft
...
Auch ich habe sicher noch was vergessen


----------



## cx19 (23. September 2022)

beastyboy79 schrieb:


> Alles gut, er ist der Vor-Feuerlöscher.


Na ja, es ging in seiner Aussage darum, dass einige direkt auf den Hatetrain aufspringen. Und unrecht hat er damit absolut nicht. 

Und es ist einfach so, dass gegen nV viel gehated wird. Man kann aber auch sagen:

Ja, nV hat in der Vergangenheit Mist gebaut, die Produkte sind trotzdem geil.

Abgesehen davon kennen wir die Wahrheit nicht.


----------



## owned139 (23. September 2022)

perupp schrieb:


> PhysikX künstlich beschneiden Wenn es auf der CPU läuft


Da wurde nichts künstlich beschnitten, es wurde nur keine weitere Arbeit reingeschickt, um es auf mehrkern CPUs zu optimieren. Ein "läuft" reichte Nvidia, aber absichtlich was beschnitten/entfernt haben sie nicht.



perupp schrieb:


> Dssl was sicher auch Quelloffen gegangen wäre siehe AMD
> Dssl 3.0 Was nur auf 4000 läuft


Erstens heißt es DLSS (Deep Learning Super Sampling) und zweitens wäre es vermutlich möglich gewesen. Die Frage ist nur, ob es sich dann auch für uns gelohnt hätte, weil DLSS2 und 3 dedizierte Hardware voraussetzt, damit es schnell genug arbeitet und dir als Gamer einen Vorteil bietet.

AMD hat bei seinem Verfahren keinen DL (Deep Learning) Part. Wenn es doch so einfach möglich wäre, wieso haben sie es dann nicht? Möglicherweise benötigt man dafür dedizierte Einheiten in der GPU, die das ganze beschleunigen, damit es sich lohnt.

Man kann Nvidia bei DLSS3 natürlich vorwerfen zu lügen, aber die Möglichkeit, dass es auf aktuellen Karten nichts bringe würde, weil der entsprechende HW Part zu langsam arbeitet, ist nicht abwegig.


----------



## cx19 (23. September 2022)

Gaymer schrieb:


> Jede Firma, auch AMD, hat Leichen im Keller. Es bringt wenig, das gegeneinander aufzurechnen.


Natürlich nicht. Bei AMD habe ich auch Kritikpunkte. Die aber eher ander Hardware/Software. 
Vergleichen braucht man keinen Konzern was Moral und Werte angeht. Ist die Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera.

Mir ging es in meinem ursprünglichen Posting darum, dass Kritik an nVidia schon berechtigt sein kann und auch ausgesprochen werden muss. Aber es läuft halt leider oft auf den Hatetrain und Schwachsinn hinaus.


----------



## perupp (23. September 2022)

owned139 schrieb:


> Da wurde nichts künstlich beschnitten, es wurde nur keine weitere Arbeit reingeschickt, um es auf mehrkern CPUs zu optimieren. Ein "läuft" reichte Nvidia, aber absichtlich was beschnitten/entfernt haben sie nicht.
> 
> 
> Erstens heißt es DLSS (Deep Learning Super Sampling) und zweitens wäre es vermutlich möglich gewesen. Die Frage ist nur, ob es sich dann auch für uns gelohnt hätte, weil DLSS2 und 3 dedizierte Hardware voraussetzt, damit es schnell genug arbeitet und dir als Gamer einen Vorteil bietet.
> ...


Also 1. Der Gegenpart von AMD ist fast bis genauso gut..
Also funktioniert es
2. Doch haben es künstlich beschnitten,  in dem Sie die FPU benutzt haben was man seit gut 20 Jahren nicht mehr macht statt SSE...
Nachdem es veröffentlicht wurde, wurde auf einmal ganz schnell SSE benutzt


----------



## owned139 (23. September 2022)

perupp schrieb:


> Also 1. Der Gegenpart von AMD ist fast bis genauso gut..
> Also funktioniert es


Hier geht es nicht um "ist genau so gut", sondern um den technischen Aspekt. AMD hat keinen Deep Learning Part in seiner Variante, weil es ansonsten vermutlich nicht schnell genug wäre und genau dieser DL Part fehlt, um DLSS das Wasser reichen zu können.
Nvidia hat aber einen und dieser setzt nun mal dedizierte Hardware voraus.



perupp schrieb:


> 2. Doch haben es künstlich beschnitten,  in dem Sie die FPU benutzt haben was man seit gut 20 Jahren nicht mehr macht statt SSE...


Der Code stammt noch von Ageia und wurde von Nvidia nicht verändert. Ageia hat es also programmiert, ansonsten hätte ich von dir gern eine Quelle zu der Behauptung.


----------



## Khabarak (23. September 2022)

owned139 schrieb:


> Hier geht es nicht um "ist genau so gut", sondern um den technischen Aspekt. AMD hat keinen Deep Learning Part in seiner Variante, weil es ansonsten vermutlich nicht schnell genug wäre.
> Nvidia hat aber einen und dieser setzt nun mal dedizierte Hardware voraus.


Gibt es einen Beweis, dass der Deep Learning Teil benötigt eird?



owned139 schrieb:


> Der Code stammt noch von Ageia und wurde von Nvidia nicht verändert. Ageia hat es also programmiert, ansonsten hätte ich von dir gern eine Quelle zu der Behauptung.


Das ist ja das Problem...
Havok und Co. zeigen, dass es deutlich modernere Wege gibt, das zu programmieren - und eine Umstellung des Codes wäre deutlich einfacher gewesen, als die Neuentwicklung von Havok und Co.
Aber es funktionierte ja gut auf den dafür optimierten GPU Architekturen... wen interessiert dann die schlechte Performance auf CPUs?
Denn immerhin wurde der PhysX Code für GPUs schon vor langer Zeit auf modernen Code umgestellt - ist übrigens alles schön im Netz nachzulesen

Hier nur mal eine Quelle von 2010 zu dem Thema:








						PhysX hobbled on the CPU by x87 code
					

Nvidia has long promoted its PhysX game physics middleware as an example of a computing problem that benefits greatly from GPU acceleration, and a number of games over the past...




					techreport.com
				




Edit: Das haben wir übrigens vor einigen Jahren schon diskutiert, mein lieber owned...

und natürlich hat Nvidia was getan, nachdem GPU PhysX praktisch tot war.


----------



## owned139 (23. September 2022)

Khabarak schrieb:


> Gibt es einen Beweis, dass der Deep Learning Teil benötigt eird?


Was meinst du damit? Ob es für dich als Anwender benötigt wird?



Khabarak schrieb:


> Das ist ja das Problem...


Die Aussage war "PhysikX künstlich beschneiden Wenn es auf der CPU läuft" und das ist einfach falsch.
Es wurde nichts aktiv künstlich beschnitten. Wie du selbst schon richtig schreibst, wurde der Code im Nachhinein nicht weiter optimiert, sondern so gelassen wie er ist.
Es macht einen Unterschied, ob ich aktiv den Code verändere oder er so alt ist, dass das Programm langsamer läuft.


----------



## perupp (23. September 2022)

owned139 schrieb:


> Hier geht es nicht um "ist genau so gut", sondern um den technischen Aspekt. AMD hat keinen Deep Learning Part in seiner Variante, weil es ansonsten vermutlich nicht schnell genug wäre und genau dieser DL Part fehlt, um DLSS das Wasser reichen zu können.
> Nvidia hat aber einen und dieser setzt nun mal dedizierte Hardware voraus.
> 
> 
> Der Code stammt noch von Ageia und wurde von Nvidia nicht verändert. Ageia hat es also programmiert, ansonsten hätte ich von dir gern eine Quelle zu der Behauptung.


Also wenn AMD fast bis genauso gut ist und open Source und auf allen Grafikkarten läugt.... tja was ist jetzt besser






						CPU PhysX: x87, SSE and PhysX SDK 3.0 | Geeks3D
					

CPU PhysX: x87, SSE and PhysX SDK 3.0




					www.geeks3d.com


----------



## owned139 (23. September 2022)

perupp schrieb:


> Also wenn AMD fast bis genauso gut ist und open Source und auf allen Grafikkarten läugt.... tja was ist jetzt besser


Aus technischer Sicht? DLSS.
Ist auch lustig, dass man Pixel gezählt hat, als DLSS1 rauskam und jetzt geben sich auf einmal alle mit dem schlechteren Ergebnis zufrieden.
Jedes neue Feature von Nvidia wird erstmal grundsätzlich schlecht geredet und ist ja unnötig. Sobald AMD was ähnliches bringt, liest man solche Kommentare irgendwie nie.

AMDs Ansatz wird ohne DL Aspekt niemals so gut wie DLSS werden können, weil DLSS feine Details rekonstruieren kann. FSR2 kann das nicht.



perupp schrieb:


> CPU PhysX: x87, SSE and PhysX SDK 3.0 | Geeks3D
> 
> 
> CPU PhysX: x87, SSE and PhysX SDK 3.0
> ...


In deinem Link ist nicht zu sehen, ob Nvidia den Code so verändert hat, dass er schlechter läuft.


----------



## Khabarak (23. September 2022)

owned139 schrieb:


> Was meinst du damit? Ob es für dich als Anwender benötigt wird?


Ob es für die DLSS Leistung wirklich benötigt wird.
Angeblich war DLSS 1 ja mehrere Jahre in Entwicklung.
Irgendwie unpraktisch, dass die Konkurrenz es dann schafft, wenige Jahre später eine gleichwertige Technik ohne Deep Learning vorzustellen... die mit Version 2 und jetzt 2.1 auch nochmal deutlich besser wurde



owned139 schrieb:


> Die Aussage war "PhysikX künstlich beschneiden Wenn es auf der CPU läuft" und das ist einfach falsch.
> Es wurde nichts aktiv künstlich beschnitten. Wie du selbst schon richtig schreibst, wurde der Code im Nachhinein nicht weiter optimiert, sondern so gelassen wie er ist.
> Es macht einen Unterschied, ob ich aktiv den Code verändere oder er so alt ist, dass das Programm langsamer läuft.


Oh, aus Sicht der Anwender trifft die Aussage vollkomen zu, denn Nvidia hätte schon vor 14 Jahren den Code für CPUs auf Multithreading bringen können - oder zumindest auf SSE.
Haben sie nicht und damit blieb PhysX auf CPUs deutlich unter den Möglichkeiten... was nicht gerade wenig mit dem Untergang von GPU PhysX zu tun hatte.


----------



## owned139 (23. September 2022)

Khabarak schrieb:


> Ob es für die DLSS Leistung wirklich benötigt wird.


Ja wird es, weil die Bildqualität ansonsten schlechter wäre.



Khabarak schrieb:


> Angeblich war DLSS 1 ja mehrere Jahre in Entwicklung.


Naja DLSS 1 als solches vermutlich nicht, aber von den ersten Schritten und Beispielen mit Deep Learning als solches bis zur ersten DLSS Version vergingen sicher einige Jahre.



Khabarak schrieb:


> Irgendwie unpraktisch, dass die Konkurrenz es dann schafft, wenige Jahre später eine gleichwertige Technik ohne Deep Learning vorzustellen... die mit Version 2 und jetzt 2.1 auch nochmal deutlich besser wurde


AMDs FSR1 war ein Spatial Upscaler. Die gab es davor schon zu hauf und waren nicht neu, aber den Ansatz hat man mit DLSS ja nicht verfolgt, weil die Qualität nicht gut genug war. Man wollte mehr.



Khabarak schrieb:


> Oh, aus Sicht der Anwender trifft die Aussage vollkomen zu, denn Nvidia hätte schon vor 14 Jahren den Code für CPUs auf Multithreading bringen können.


Du widersprichst dir selbst. Nvidia hätte ihn verändern können, was sie nicht haben. Sie haben nichts getan.
Wenn ich PhysX künstlich beschneide, muss ich das aber aktiv tun. Also was ist jetzt richtig?
Hat Nvidia nichts getan oder haben sie PhysX künstlich beschneiden? Beides geht nicht.


----------



## Rhetoteles (23. September 2022)

owned139 schrieb:


> Man kann Nvidia bei DLSS3 natürlich vorwerfen zu lügen, aber die Möglichkeit, dass es auf aktuellen Karten nichts bringe würde, weil der entsprechende HW Part zu langsam arbeitet, ist nicht abwegig.


Die Wahrheit kommt bestimmt noch und ich behaupte ganz stark, dass NVIDIA lügt oder nennen wir es die Wahrheit verbiegt.


----------



## Khabarak (23. September 2022)

owned139 schrieb:


> Ja wird es, weil die Bildqualität ansonsten schlechter wäre.
> 
> 
> Naja DLSS 1 als solches vermutlich nicht, aber von den ersten Schritten und Beispielen mit Deep Learning als solches bis zur ersten DLSS Version vergingen sicher einige Jahre.
> ...


Mhm... hat bei DLSS 1 ja auch suuper funktioniert... nicht.
Und was ist mit FSR 2 bzw. jetzt 2.1?
Wäre da Deep Learning auch unbedingt erforderlich?


----------



## owned139 (23. September 2022)

Khabarak schrieb:


> Wäre da Deep Learning auch unbedingt erforderlich?


Was ist das bitte für ein Argument?
Ist dein PC unbedingt erforderlich? Nein.
Ist eine 6900XT unbedingt erforderlich? Nein.
Wir brauchen auch zukünftig keine neuen Grafikkarten mehr. Die aktuellen sind doch schnell genug   

Diskutiere ordentlich mit mir oder lass es. Auf dein hin und her bis dein Lieblingsunternehmen besser dasteht habe ich keine Lust.


----------



## perupp (23. September 2022)

owned139 schrieb:


> Ja wird es, weil die Bildqualität ansonsten schlechter wäre.
> 
> 
> neu, aber den Ansatz hat man mit DLSS ja nicht verfolgt, weil die Qualität nicht gut genug war. Man wollte mehr.


Amd schafft es auch ohne.. mmh ffsr2.0 def besser als dlss 1.0
Kommt mir eher vor als wenn Nvidia wie bei gsync einfach sinnlos Leute an Ihr Ökosystem binden wollen

Frage:
Was ist aus User Sicht besser, eine Technik die nur paar % benutzen können oder eine Technik die mind 95% des Ergebnisses schafft und die sicher über 80% der User wenn nicht sogar weit mehr benutzen können

Zu SSE, ein Programmier Guide von Intel hat schon 2001 von Verwendung der FPU abgeraten, komisch das Nvidia das 10 Jahre später immer noch so macht
Und kaum wurde es aufgedeckt.. schwups im paar Wochen wurde es geändert


owned139 schrieb:


> Was ist das bitte für ein Argument?
> Ist dein PC unbedingt erforderlich? Nein.
> Ist eine 6900XT unbedingt erforderlich? Nein.
> Wir brauchen auch zukünftig keine neuen Grafikkarten mehr. Die aktuellen sind doch schnell genug
> ...


Boa was ist das für ein bescheuerten Argument..
Du sagst man braucht unbedingt Deep Learning...
Komisch das FSR 2.0 um einiges bessere Ergebnisse liefert als dlss 1.0.. Das Ohne Speizielle Cores und Deep Learnung und das auch noch auf 10 Jahre alten Grafikkarten... Ja für was brauch ich dann denn das Deep Learning unbedingt?
Warum sehe ich das nicht?


----------



## Khabarak (23. September 2022)

owned139 schrieb:


> Was ist das bitte für ein Argument?
> Ist dein PC unbedingt erforderlich? Nein.
> Ist eine 6900XT unbedingt erforderlich? Nein.
> Wir brauchen auch zukünftig keine neuen Grafikkarten mehr. Die aktuellen sind doch schnell genug
> ...


Du verstehst es offensichtlich mal wieder nicht.
Wenn Deep Learning nicht für gute DLSS Qualität und Performance nötig ist, hat Nvidia das alte Hammer Problem.
Wenn man nur einen Hammer besitzt, wird jedes Problem zu einem Nagel.

Nvidia hat sich sehr auf KI versteift und wirft die Lösung mal eben auf jedes Problem.
Ob es die effizienteste bzw. beste Lösung ist, scheint aktuell niemanden zu kümmern - ist immerhin "Deep Learning" und "AI" als Buzzword mit drin.


----------



## raPid-81 (23. September 2022)

Khabarak schrieb:


> Du verstehst es offensichtlich mal wieder nicht.
> Wenn Deep Learning nicht für gute DLSS Qualität und Performance nötig ist, hat Nvidia das alte Hammer Problem.
> Wenn man nur einen Hammer besitzt, wird jedes Problem zu einem Nagel.
> 
> ...



Das ist doch zu Genüge getestet worden, die BESTE Bildrekonstruktion bietet DLSS. Da hilft auch kein "ja aber FSR 2.1 läuft überall und ist besser als DLSS 1" - das ist hier nicht relevant.


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (23. September 2022)

owned139 schrieb:


> Hier geht es nicht um "ist genau so gut", sondern um den technischen Aspekt. AMD hat keinen Deep Learning Part in seiner Variante, weil es ansonsten vermutlich nicht schnell genug wäre und genau dieser DL Part fehlt, um DLSS das Wasser reichen zu können.
> Nvidia hat aber einen und dieser setzt nun mal dedizierte Hardware voraus.


Ob es der DL part ist würde ich mal vorsichtig hinterfragen. DL ist vor allem nice weil man das ganze automatisiert lernen lassen kann. Es bietet einige Vorteile, aber vieles lässt sich auch ohne NN problemlos nachbilden. AMD fehlt in diesem Kontext (NN) vermutlich massiv knowhow weshalb man bei den klassischen Ansätzen wesentlich effektiver und schneller ans Ziel kommt.
Dass Nvidia aber zwingend dedizierte HW benötigt halte ich für ein Märchen. Das ausführen solcher Algorithmen ist bei GPUs absurd schnell auch ohne dedizierte Einheiten. Und das Control DLSS lief anfangs noch auf Shader.


----------



## Khabarak (23. September 2022)

raPid-81 schrieb:


> Das ist doch zu Genüge getestet worden, die BESTE Bildrekonstruktion bietet DLSS. Da hilft auch kein "ja aber FSR 2.1 läuft überall und ist besser als DLSS 1" - das ist hier nicht relevant.


Darum geht es nicht...
Es geht um einen Nachweis, dass Deep Learning für die Qualität einer DLSS Wiederherstellung nötig ist.


----------



## owned139 (23. September 2022)

perupp schrieb:


> Amd schafft es auch ohne.. mmh ffsr2.0 def besser als dlss 1.0
> Kommt mir eher vor als wenn Nvidia wie bei gsync einfach sinnlos Leute an Ihr Ökosystem binden wollen


Wir sind aber bei DLSS2.x und nicht bei 1.x. Wieso vergleichst du FSR2 mit DLSS1?
FSR2 kann DLSS2 nicht die Stirn bieten, weil FSR2 keinen DL Aspekt hat.
Das hatte ich in diesem Thread schon 2x erklärt. Wir drehen uns im Kreis.



perupp schrieb:


> Was ist aus User Sicht besser, eine Technik die nur paar % benutzen können oder eine Technik die mind 95% des Ergebnisses schafft und die sicher über 80% der User wenn nicht sogar weit mehr benutzen können


Das kommt auf die Technik an und ist Subjektiv. Ich habe Nvidia Hardware und technisch, sowie optisch ist DLSS2 besser, also bevorzuge ich DLSS2.



perupp schrieb:


> Zu SSE, ein Programmier Guide von Intel hat schon 2001 von Verwendung der FPU abgeraten, komisch das Nvidia das 10 Jahre später immer noch so macht
> Und kaum wurde es aufgedeckt.. schwups im paar Wochen wurde es geändert


Wenn du jetzt Grafikkarten entwickeln würdest und Ageia aufgekauft hättest, dessen Software schon auf CPUs funktionierte, hättest du dann zusätzliche Arbeit und Geld investiert, um es auf CPUs noch schneller laufen zu lassen oder dich um deinen Grakas gekümmert?
Nochmal: Hat Nvidia Physx beschnitten oder haben sie sich nicht um den CPU Part gekümmert? Beides geht nicht und wäre ein Widerspruch in sich.



perupp schrieb:


> Boa was ist das für ein bescheuerten Argument..
> Du sagst man braucht unbedingt Deep Learning...


Ich habe nie behauptet, dass man irgendwas braucht, aber mit DL Aspekt sieht es nun mal besser aus und das ist Fakt.



perupp schrieb:


> Komisch das FSR 2.0 um einiges bessere Ergebnisse liefert als dlss 1.0.. Das Ohne Speizielle Cores und Deep Learnung und das auch noch auf 10 Jahre alten Grafikkarten... Ja für was brauch ich dann denn das Deep Learning unbedingt?
> Warum sehe ich das nicht?


Und DLSS2 liefert bessere Ergebnisse als FSR2 und nun?



Khabarak schrieb:


> Darum geht es nicht...
> Es geht um einen Nachweis, dass Deep Learning für die Qualität einer DLSS Wiederherstellung nötig ist.


Ja ist es  
DL rekonstruiert das Bild und stellt feine Objekte wieder her, die bei einem reinen Upscaler verschwinden würden. Das wurde doch zu genüge von PCGH und CB getestet?!
Hast du auch nur die leiseste Ahnung, wie DLSS und FSR funktionieren?

Das geht echt auf keine Kuhhaut. Sämtliche Seiten haben DLSS1 und 2 ausführlich getestet und detailiert erklärt, wie es funktioniert.
Jetzt kommt @Khabarak um die Ecke und fragt, ob man zum rekonstruieren der feinen Objekte auch wirklich den DL Part bräuchte...


----------



## raPid-81 (23. September 2022)

Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Ob es der DL part ist würde ich mal vorsichtig hinterfragen. DL ist vor allem nice weil man das ganze automatisiert lernen lassen kann. Es bietet einige Vorteile, aber vieles lässt sich auch ohne NN problemlos nachbilden. AMD fehlt in diesem Kontext (NN) vermutlich massiv knowhow weshalb man bei den klassischen Ansätzen wesentlich effektiver und schneller ans Ziel kommt.
> Dass Nvidia aber zwingend dedizierte HW benötigt halte ich für ein Märchen. Das ausführen solcher Algorithmen ist bei GPUs absurd schnell auch ohne dedizierte Einheiten. Und das Control DLSS lief anfangs noch auf Shader.


Control hatte zu Release noch DLSS 1.0. Das wurde aber nachgebessert auf 2.0 welches nicht mehr über Shader läuft und deutlich bessere Rekonstruktionen geliefert hat.

Ich bin gespannt ob AMD FSR 3.0 zeitnah nachliefern kann, ansonsten sieht es düster aus in allen Spielen die DLSS 3.0 unterstützen.


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (23. September 2022)

raPid-81 schrieb:


> Control hatte zu Release noch DLSS 1.0. Das wurde aber nachgebessert auf 2.0 welches nicht mehr über Shader läuft und deutlich bessere Rekonstruktionen geliefert hat.
> 
> Ich bin gespannt ob AMD FSR 3.0 zeitnah nachliefern kann, ansonsten sieht es düster aus in allen Spielen die DLSS 3.0 unterstützen.


Control lief nicht auf 1.0 sondern einer Abstraktion von dem DLSS 2.0 Algorithmus der für den Shader entwickelt wurde. hWU nannte esDLSS 1.9


----------



## perupp (23. September 2022)

owned139 schrieb:


> Wir sind aber bei DLSS2.x und nicht bei 1.x. Wieso vergleichst du FSR2 mit DLSS1?
> FSR2 kann DLSS2 nicht die Stirn bieten, weil FSR2 keinen DL Aspekt hat.
> Das hatte ich in diesem Thread schon 2x erklärt. Wir drehen uns im Kreis.
> 
> ...


Also als dlss 1.0 rauskam hat nvidia behauptet es geht nur auf Ihren Tensor Cores...
Das war def ne Lüge.. Da AMD besseres Ergebniss hinbekommt Ohne die Cores
Dann FSR 2.0 hat so gut wie aufgeholt zu Nvidia ohne Tensor Cores und Deep Leerning
Und FSR 2.1 ist definitiv besser als Dlss 2.0.. Auch das OHNE Tensor Cores und Deep Learning...
Also noch einmal warum soll der Weg von Nvidia der richtige sein den nur ein ganz kleiner Teil der Gamer benutzen kann ausser künstlich die User an Ihre Hardware binden
Siehe Gsync

Was ist besser, quellofen was wirklich jeder benutzen kann bzw. fast jeder was eigentlich genauso gut ist oder etwas was evt einen Tick besser ist aber dafür nur paar % benutzen können und man ist auf einen Hersteller und eine Bestimmte Produktreihe abhängig.

Bin mir sicher mit FSR 2.2 wird Abstand nich viel kleiner..

Also für was brauche ich jetzt die Tensor Cores und Deep Learning, wie man sieht geht es doch auch ohne..
Und wie du selber sagst bei DLLS war das alles bei DLLs 1.0 nicht nötig.. Ist das jetzt von Nvidia keine Kundengängelung wenn die es künstlich auf paar Ihrer eigenen Produkte beschränken
Wie die auch PhysikX künstlich langsamer gemacht haben, einen Schalter im Compiler umlegen und zig Fach schneller


----------



## raPid-81 (23. September 2022)

perupp schrieb:


> Und FSR 2.1 ist definitiv besser als Dlss 2.0.. Auch das OHNE Tensor Cores und Deep Learning...


Bitte was bitte wie? Also wenn dann müsstest Du FSR 2.1 mit DLSS 2.3 vergleichen, und da liegt DLSS weiterhin vorne was Bildrekonstruktion und FPS angeht (wenn auch nur einige wenige).



perupp schrieb:


> Also noch einmal warum soll der Weg von Nvidia der richtige sein den nur ein ganz kleiner Teil der Gamer benutzen kann ausser künstlich die User an Ihre Hardware binden
> Siehe Gsync


Gsync ist weiterhin das Premium Produkt, Freesync Premium kann da nicht ganz mithalten. Es geht hier weiterhin um die Technik, nicht ob das eine theoretisch besser verfügbar ist. Aktuell gibt es auf jeden Fall mehr Titel die DLSS unterstützen als FSR 2.0.



perupp schrieb:


> Was ist besser, quellofen was wirklich jeder benutzen kann bzw. fast jeder was eigentlich genauso gut ist oder etwas was evt einen Tick besser ist aber dafür nur paar % benutzen können und man ist auf einen Hersteller und eine Bestimmte Produktreihe abhängig.


Ich finde das besser was bessere Qualität abliefert. Mir persönlich ist es ziemlich egal ob andere das Nutzen können. 



perupp schrieb:


> Bin mir sicher mit FSR 2.2 wird Abstand nich viel kleiner..
> 
> Also für was brauche ich jetzt die Tensor Cores und Deep Learning, wie man sieht geht es doch auch ohne..


Aber nicht in derselben Qualität. Deine Argumentation... Es geht auch ohne Butter, aber mit schmeckt das Brot halt besser.



perupp schrieb:


> Und wie du selber sagst bei DLLS war das alles bei DLLs 1.0 nicht nötig.. Ist das jetzt von Nvidia keine Kundengängelung wenn die es künstlich auf paar Ihrer eigenen Produkte beschränken
> Wie die auch PhysikX künstlich langsamer gemacht haben, einen Schalter im Compiler umlegen und zig Fach schneller


Junge Junge, man macht doch nichts künstlich langsamer wenn man etwas NICHT ändert.


----------



## owned139 (23. September 2022)

perupp schrieb:


> Also als dlss 1.0 rauskam hat nvidia behauptet es geht nur auf Ihren Tensor Cores...
> Das war def ne Lüge..


Okay und was hat das mit dem Thema zutun? Nichts.



perupp schrieb:


> Da AMD besseres Ergebniss hinbekommt Ohne die Cores


AMDs zweite Iteration ist besser als Nvidias erste Iteration, ja.
Aber DLSS2 kann man nicht schlagen, weil der DL Part fehlt. Ist jetzt das 4x, dass ich dir das erkläre.



perupp schrieb:


> Dann FSR 2.0 hat so gut wie aufgeholt zu Nvidia ohne Tensor Cores und Deep Leerning


Joa aufgeholt, aber jeglicher Test attestiert DLSS2 ein besseres Bild.



perupp schrieb:


> Und FSR 2.1 ist definitiv besser als Dlss 2.0.. Auch das OHNE Tensor Cores und Deep Learning...


Jeglicher Test attestiert DLSS2 ein besseres Bild, ansonsten verlinke mir einen Test von PCGH oder CB, der aufzeigt, dass FSR2 besser ist.



perupp schrieb:


> Also noch einmal warum soll der Weg von Nvidia der richtige sein den nur ein ganz kleiner Teil der Gamer benutzen kann ausser künstlich die User an Ihre Hardware binden


Es hat nie jemand behauptet, dass Nvidias Weg der richtige ist. Du fängst an mir Worte in den Mund zu legen.
Nvidias Ansatz ist optisch besser und ich, so wie viele andere können ihn nutzen, also tu ich das auch.
Dementsprechend bevorzuge ich DLSS2.x.



perupp schrieb:


> Was ist besser, quellofen was wirklich jeder benutzen kann bzw. fast jeder was eigentlich genauso gut ist oder etwas was evt einen Tick besser ist aber dafür nur paar % benutzen können und man ist auf einen Hersteller und eine Bestimmte Produktreihe abhängig.


Aus Nutzersicht interessiert es mich herzlich wenig, ob etwas Quelloffen ist oder nicht, aber wie gesagt ist das subjektiv.



perupp schrieb:


> Also für was brauche ich jetzt die Tensor Cores und Deep Learning, wie man sieht geht es doch auch ohne..


Für eine bessere Bildqualität, zum 3x.



perupp schrieb:


> Wie die auch PhysikX künstlich langsamer gemacht haben, einen Schalter im Compiler umlegen und zig Fach schneller


Sie haben nichts aktiv langsamer gemacht. Es war schon so, als Ageia aufgekauft wurde.
Nichts zutun ≠ etwas langsamer zu machen


----------



## perupp (23. September 2022)

owned139 schrieb:


> Okay und was hat das mit dem Thema zutun? Nichts.
> 
> 
> AMDs zweite Iteration ist besser als Nvidias erste Iteration, ja.
> ...


1. Natürlich hat es was damit zu tun.. Du sagtest am Anfang allgemein dlss braucht tendor cores

2. https://www.computerbase.de/2022-09...-1-sorgt-unter-anderem-fuer-weniger-ghosting/

Mmh ja das Ergebnis ist ja sowas von viel schlechter.... Klar läuft nur mit super super spezial hardware


owned139 schrieb:


> Sie haben nichts aktiv langsamer gemacht. Es war schon so, als Ageia aufgekauft wurde.
> Nichts zutun ≠ etwas langsamer zu


Hast du ne Quelle zu deiner Behauptung?
Wenn man nach über 10 Jahren nach dem Erscheinen von ssl immer noch die 40 Jahre alte fpu benutzt statt einen Schalter im Compiler umzulegen ist es aus Sicht des User aktiv langsamer zu machen
Jetzt möchte ich mal deine Quelle sehen das der Orginal Quellcode wirklich nur die fpu benutzt hat
Soweit ich weiß war der darauf ausgelegt auf deren Karten zu laufen


----------



## Khabarak (23. September 2022)

owned139 schrieb:


> Wir sind aber bei DLSS2.x und nicht bei 1.x. Wieso vergleichst du FSR2 mit DLSS1?
> FSR2 kann DLSS2 nicht die Stirn bieten, weil FSR2 keinen DL Aspekt hat.
> Das hatte ich in diesem Thread schon 2x erklärt. Wir drehen uns im Kreis.


*seufz*
 Du verstehst es immernoch nicht.. leider fürchte ich, dass keine Erklärungsversuche der Welt dir da helfen würden.
Außerdem vergleiche ich FSR mit DLSS1.... nicht FSR2... 

Kurz gesagt:
Beides war der erste Versuch. Bei Nvidia mit unglaublichen Aufwand mit Deep Learning, bei AMD mit traditionell "handgedengelten" Algorithmen.
Die Ergebnisse lagen kaum merklich auseinander.



owned139 schrieb:


> Wenn du jetzt Grafikkarten entwickeln würdest und Ageia aufgekauft hättest, dessen Software schon auf CPUs funktionierte, hättest du dann zusätzliche Arbeit und Geld investiert, um es auf CPUs noch schneller laufen zu lassen oder dich um deinen Grakas gekümmert?
> Nochmal: Hat Nvidia Physx beschnitten oder haben sie sich nicht um den CPU Part gekümmert? Beides geht nicht und wäre ein Widerspruch in sich.


1) nein, ist kein Widerspruch in sich, da CPU PhysX zu der Zeit weniger Features hatte.
2) Hätte ich als GPU Entwickler Geld investiert, um meine Technik zu verbreiten - durchaus mit ein paar GPU exklusiven Teilen, keine Frage. Aber ich hätte dafür gesorgt, dass es auch auf CPUs so gut wie möglich läuft, damit eben jeder es haben will und nicht an mangelndem Interesse krepiert.



owned139 schrieb:


> Ja ist es
> DL rekonstruiert das Bild und stellt feine Objekte wieder her, die bei einem reinen Upscaler verschwinden würden. Das wurde doch zu genüge von PCGH und CB getestet?!
> Hast du auch nur die leiseste Ahnung, wie DLSS und FSR funktionieren?


Puh... du redest dir grad ein Zeug zusammen...
Wir haben gesehen, dass es in der aktuellen Entwicklungsstufe bei DLSS besser aussieht.
Dass ein FSR bei gleicher Entwicklungszeit schlechtere Ergebnisse liefert, ist bisher noch nicht erwiesen - FSR hatte noch lange nicht die von Nvidia behaupteten 10 Jahre Entwicklung.



owned139 schrieb:


> Das geht echt auf keine Kuhhaut. Sämtliche Seiten haben DLSS1 und 2 ausführlich getestet und detailiert erklärt, wie es funktioniert.
> Jetzt kommt @Khabarak um die Ecke und fragt, ob man zum rekonstruieren der feinen Objekte auch wirklich den DL Part bräuchte...



Und mal wieder... Kein Beleg, dass es gebraucht wird.
1) Ja, wir wissen, was es tut.
2) ja, es wurde zur Genüge analysiert
3) Hat irgendwer bewiesen, dass man die gleiche Wiederherstellung nicht ohne KI erreichen kann?
Man hat nur gezeigt, dass eine KI Lösung mit 10 Jahren Entwicklungszeit es besser macht, als eine "traditionelle" Lösung mit 2-3 Jahren Entwicklungszeit.
Kein überzeugendes Argument


----------



## raPid-81 (23. September 2022)

perupp schrieb:


> 1. Natürlich hat es was damit zu tun.. Du sagtest am Anfang allgemein dlss braucht tendor cores
> 
> 2. https://www.computerbase.de/2022-09...-1-sorgt-unter-anderem-fuer-weniger-ghosting/
> 
> Mmh ja das Ergebnis ist ja sowas von viel schlechter.... Klar läuft nur mit super super spezial hardware



Falschen Artikel verlinkt? Da wird FSR 2.0 mit FSR 2.1 verglichen, nicht mit DLSS 2.3. Und selbst wenn es nur ein bisschen schlechter ist, es bleibt halt schlechter. Warum kann man das nicht einfach so stehen lassen? Es wird geschwurbelt bis zum Exitus nur um nicht zugeben zu müssen dass FSR 2 nicht ganz so gut ist wie DLSS 2...

Ich freu mich dass es FSR 2 gibt, cool für alle Leute ohne RTX GPU. Ich hab eine RTX GPU und find DLSS cool. Wo ist das Problem?



perupp schrieb:


> Hast du ne Quelle zu deiner Behauptung?
> Wenn man nach über 10 Jahren nach dem Erscheinen von ssl immer noch die 40 Jahre alte fpu benutzt statt einen Schalter im Compiler umzugehen ist es aus Sicht des User aktiv langsamer zu machen
> Jetzt möchte ich mal deine Quelle sehen das der Orginal Quellcode wirklich nur die fpu benutzt hat
> Soweit ich weiß war der darauf ausgelegt auf deren Karten zu laufen



Dein Ernst? Etwas nicht zu tun ist jetzt aktiv langsamer machen? Das ist die Argumentation von Schwurblern, ist Dir klar oder?


Khabarak schrieb:


> *seufz*
> Du verstehst es immernoch nicht.. leider fürchte ich, dass keine Erklärungsversuche der Welt dir da helfen würden.
> Außerdem vergleiche ich FSR mit DLSS1.... nicht FSR2...
> 
> ...


Nur 3-4 Jahre. Ist jetzt anscheinend kaum Zeit in der Technik.  



Khabarak schrieb:


> Puh... du redest dir grad ein Zeug zusammen...
> Wir haben gesehen, dass es in der aktuellen Entwicklungsstufe bei DLSS besser aussieht.
> Dass ein FSR bei gleicher Entwicklungszeit schlechtere Ergebnisse liefert, ist bisher noch nicht erwiesen - FSR hatte noch lange nicht die von Nvidia behaupteten 10 Jahre Entwicklung.


Ja aber aktuell ist es doch so dass DLSS bessere Ergebnisse liefert als FSR? Wieso wird das nicht akzeptiert sondern rumgeschwurbelt?



Khabarak schrieb:


> Und mal wieder... Kein Beleg, dass es gebraucht wird.
> 1) Ja, wir wissen, was es tut.
> 2) ja, es wurde zur Genüge analysiert
> 3) Hat irgendwer bewiesen, dass man die gleiche Wiederherstellung nicht ohne KI erreichen kann?
> ...


Und AMD braucht jetzt wieder 3-4 Jahre um DLSS 3.0 zu erreichen, und das ist dann cool weil es quelloffen ist oder wie? In den Jahren hab ich dann als ADA Käufer die ganze Zeit schon DLSS 3.0 nutzen können, schade für alle anderen...


Übrigens muss man für FSR 2.1 auch Spieleupdates zur Verfügung stellen:



> Laut AMD soll es keine große Arbeit benötigen, das Spiel auf FSR 2.1 zu aktualisieren, wenn FSR 2.0 bereits unterstützt wird. Die API selbst hat sich mit dem Update nicht geändert, wobei gewisse Anpassungen am Code vorgenommen werden müssen, wenn das bestmögliche Ergebnis erzielt werden soll.



Wie viele Spiele haben FSR 2.1?


----------



## Khabarak (23. September 2022)

raPid-81 schrieb:


> Dein Ernst? Etwas nicht zu tun ist jetzt aktiv langsamer machen? Das ist die Argumentation von Schwurblern, ist Dir klar oder?


Ähm... etwas bewusst zu unterlassen ist schon eine aktive Entscheidung.
Tat durch Unterlassung... Gibt es sogar im BGB und StGB


----------



## raPid-81 (23. September 2022)

Khabarak schrieb:


> Ähm... etwas bewusst zu unterlassen ist schon eine aktive Entscheidung.
> Tat durch Unterlassung... Gibt es sogar im BGB und StGB


Aber man hat weiterhin nichts aktiv langsamer gemacht. Man hat sich vielleicht bewusst gegen eine Verbesserung entschieden, somit zieht Dein Argument null komma garnicht.


----------



## owned139 (23. September 2022)

Khabarak schrieb:


> *seufz*
> Du verstehst es immernoch nicht.. leider fürchte ich, dass keine Erklärungsversuche der Welt dir da helfen würden.
> Außerdem vergleiche ich FSR mit DLSS1.... nicht FSR2...


Und wen habe ich dort zitiert? Dich oder perupp?



Khabarak schrieb:


> 3) Hat irgendwer bewiesen, dass man die gleiche Wiederherstellung nicht ohne KI erreichen kann?


Weil FSR ein Upscaler ist. Dort wird nichts wiederhergestellt, sondern nur hochskaliert. Warum checkst du das nicht?!

Mir reichts. Das Gespräch mit dir ist für mich beendet.


----------



## Khabarak (23. September 2022)

raPid-81 schrieb:


> Nur 3-4 Jahre. Ist jetzt anscheinend kaum Zeit in der Technik.


Im Vergleich zu 10 Jahren.. ja, durchaus.



raPid-81 schrieb:


> Ja aber aktuell ist es doch so dass DLSS bessere Ergebnisse liefert als FSR? Wieso wird das nicht akzeptiert sondern rumgeschwurbelt?


Dagegen sag ich doch nichts... DLSS liefert aktuell definitiv die besseren Ergebnisse.
Das war aber nie der Punkt.
Die Frage ist: Kann man die gleichen Ergebnisse ohne KI erreichen?



raPid-81 schrieb:


> Und AMD braucht jetzt wieder 3-4 Jahre um DLSS 3.0 zu erreichen, und das ist dann cool weil es quelloffen ist oder wie? In den Jahren hab ich dann als ADA Käufer die ganze Zeit schon DLSS 3.0 nutzen können, schade für alle anderen...



DLSS 3 zu erreichen dürfte nicht mal ein Jahr dauern.
Pseudoframes einschieben ist nichts neues und wird in Fernsehern seit über 10 Jahren gemacht
Low Latency Modes gibt es auch für AMD Hardware.
Daher dürfte sich das zumindest deutlich schneller erledigen.


----------



## raPid-81 (23. September 2022)

Khabarak schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zu 10 Jahren.. ja, durchaus.


Hilft mir die ursprüngliche Entwicklungszeit wenn ich ein Produkt kaufe welches das Feature nicht hat?



Khabarak schrieb:


> Dagegen sag ich doch nichts... DLSS liefert aktuell definitiv die besseren Ergebnisse.
> Das war aber nie der Punkt.
> Die Frage ist: Kann man die gleichen Ergebnisse ohne KI erreichen?


Kann man? Weisst Du es? Nein, Du behauptest das nur. Und jetzt kommt Nvidia mit DLSS 3.0 und AMD muss wieder nachliefern um nicht abgehängt zu werden. So läuft das halt wenn man viel Geld in Forschung und Entwicklung investiert, umsonst verteilt man die Ergebnisse nicht. Macht AMD ja auch nicht...



Khabarak schrieb:


> DLSS 3 zu erreichen dürfte nicht mal ein Jahr dauern.
> Pseudoframes einschieben ist nichts neues und wird in Fernsehern seit über 10 Jahren gemacht
> Low Latency Modes gibt es auch für AMD Hardware.
> Daher dürfte sich das zumindest deutlich schneller erledigen.


Na da bin ich gespannt.


----------



## perupp (23. September 2022)

raPid-81 schrieb:


> Aber man hat weiterhin nichts aktiv langsamer gemacht. Man hat sich vielleicht bewusst gegen eine Verbesserung entschieden, somit zieht Dein Argument null komma garnicht.


Jetzt erwarte ich mal eine Quelle die eure Aussage untermauert das der Code wirklich so vorlag. 
Und nein man braucht am Code rein gar nichts zu ändern sondern nur einen Schalter im Compiler zu aktivieren...Ihr erwartet auch immer Quellen, also auf auf


----------



## raPid-81 (23. September 2022)

perupp schrieb:


> Jetzt erwarte ich mal eine Quelle die eure Aussage untermauert das der Code wirklich so vorlag.
> Und nein man braucht am Code rein gar nichts zu ändern sondern nur einen Schalter im Compiler zu aktivieren...Ihr erwartet auch immer Quellen, also auf auf


Keine Beweislast-Umkehr mit mir. Du behauptest dass Nvidia aktiv PhysX langsamer gemacht hat. Also lieferst Du auch zuerst eine Quelle die Deine These untermauert.


----------



## Khabarak (23. September 2022)

raPid-81 schrieb:


> Hilft mir die ursprüngliche Entwicklungszeit wenn ich ein Produkt kaufe welches das Feature nicht hat?


Nein. Es geht mir drum zu verstehen, welchen Entwicklungsaufwand es mit "traditionellen" Algorithmen bräuchte, um das gleiche Ergebnis zu erzielen.
Wenn man DLSS 2.x mit FSR 2.1 vergleicht und DLSS 1 mit FSR1, könnte sich die Antwort aufdrängen, dass es keine 10 Jahre gebraucht hätte.



raPid-81 schrieb:


> Kann man? Weisst Du es? Nein, Du behauptest das nur. Und jetzt kommt Nvidia mit DLSS 3.0 und AMD muss wieder nachliefern um nicht abgehängt zu werden. So läuft das halt wenn man viel Geld in Forschung und Entwicklung investiert, umsonst verteilt man die Ergebnisse nicht. Macht AMD ja auch nicht...


Lies bitte die Diskussion von Anfang an.
Da frage ich aktiv, ob Deep Learning für das erreichte Ergebnis erforderlich ist.
Antwort von Owned: Ja, weil DLSS ein besseres Ergebnis liefert.

Das ist nicht wirklich eine Antwort auf die Frage.


----------



## raPid-81 (23. September 2022)

Khabarak schrieb:


> Nein. Es geht mir drum zu verstehen, welchen Entwicklungsaufwand es mit "traditionellen" Algorithmen bräuchte, um das gleiche Ergebnis zu erzielen.
> Wenn man DLSS 2.x mit FSR 2.1 vergleicht und DLSS 1 mit FSR1, könnte sich die Antwort aufdrängen, dass es keine 10 Jahre gebraucht hätte.


Und AMD hat jetzt 4 Jahre für FSR 2.1 gebraucht und ist nicht ganz auf Augenhöhe mit DLSS 2 während Nvidia den nächsten "Gamechanger" mit DLSS 3.0 raushaut...




Khabarak schrieb:


> Lies bitte die Diskussion von Anfang an.
> Da frage ich aktiv, ob Deep Learning für das erreichte Ergebnis erforderlich ist.
> Antwort von Owned: Ja, weil DLSS ein besseres Ergebnis liefert.
> 
> Das ist nicht wirklich eine Antwort auf die Frage.


Es ist bisher die einzige Antwort die wir nachweislich darlegen können? Ich meine, was fragst Du uns das? Wir können doch nur Tests prüfen, und da liegt DLSS eben vor FSR. Somit scheint der DL Anteil ausschlaggebend zu sein. Bisher ist DLSS immer vor FSR, egal in welcher Iteration, gewesen.


----------



## perupp (23. September 2022)

raPid-81 schrieb:


> Keine Beweislast-Umkehr mit mir. Du behauptest dass Nvidia aktiv PhysX langsamer gemacht hat. Also lieferst Du auch zuerst eine Quelle die Deine These untermauert.


Ich habe schon einen Li k geliefert wo PhysikX im Jahr 2010 auseinandergenommen wurde mit dem Fazit das es extra Langsam programmiert wurde.. .
Wenn es nur einen Schalter im Compiler umzulwgen gilt damit es um grossen Performance ist... aus Kundensicht ist es extra langsam gemacht worden wenn man keine Nvidia Grafikkarte benutzt hat.
Wie gesagt als das Thema angesprochen wurde hatte es in kürzester Zeit plötzlich ssl Unterstützung.. 
Komisch, oder....
Ihr behauptet immer Nvidia hat den Anode so übernommen und nichts daran geändert...
Zu dieser Behauptung will ich jetzt mal ne Quelle sehen


----------



## owned139 (23. September 2022)

raPid-81 schrieb:


> Es ist bisher die einzige Antwort die wir nachweislich darlegen können?


Doch können wir. DLSS rekonstruiert das Bild und somit werden feine Details, die in FSR beispielsweise verschwinden würden, wieder hinzugefügt, weil die KI das Bild kennt. Ohne KI, weiß der Code also nicht, wie das Bild aussieht -> KI wird benötigt.

Lustigerweise lief DLSS1 auch auf den Tensorcores. Nur Remedys Eigenentwicklung lief auf den Shadern:


> With the exception of the shader-core version implemented in _Control_, DLSS is only available on GeForce RTX 20, GeForce RTX 30, and Quadro RTX series of video cards, using dedicated AI accelerators called *Tensor Cores*.








						Deep learning super sampling - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Die beiden behaupten hier also durchgehend nur Schwachsinn.


----------



## Khabarak (23. September 2022)

raPid-81 schrieb:


> Und AMD hat jetzt 4 Jahre für FSR 2.1 gebraucht und ist nicht ganz auf Augenhöhe mit DLSS 2 während Nvidia den nächsten "Gamechanger" mit DLSS 3.0 raushaut...


Der Gamechanger ist nicht DLSS3.
Das ist ein reiner Taschenspielertrick.
Der Gamechanger ist RTX Remix.
Über den wird viel zu wenig geredet.



raPid-81 schrieb:


> Es ist bisher die einzige Antwort die wir nachweislich darlegen können? Ich meine, was fragst Du uns das? Wir können doch nur Tests prüfen, und da liegt DLSS eben vor FSR. Somit scheint der DL Anteil ausschlaggebend zu sein. Bisher ist DLSS immer vor FSR, egal in welcher Iteration, gewesen.


Mein alter Prof würde dazu sagen, dass es eine unzulässige Schlussfolgerung ist.
1) DLSS funktionert aktuell super
2) DLSS sieht in der aktuellen Iteration auch besser aus als FSR 2.0
3) Sagt es aber nichts darüber aus, ob DL dafür notwendig ist.

Für mich drängt sich halt immer mehr auf, dass Nvidia nach folgendem Motto vorging "Neuronale Netze sind der heiße Schei*... Kunden fahren voll auf KI etc. ab... lass uns die Bilderkennung auch für Spiele nutzen"
Ohne sich drum zu kümmern, ob sie mit weniger Aufwand zum gleichen, oder besseren Ergebnis gekommen wären.
Wenn dem so wäre, hätte Nvidia eine Menge Geld verbrannt, die GPUs vollkommen unnötig um 20-30% aufgeblasen und unnötig teuer gemacht... für einen Egotrip.


----------



## lifestorock (23. September 2022)

Khabarak schrieb:


> [...]
> Dagegen sag ich doch nichts... DLSS liefert aktuell definitiv die besseren Ergebnisse.
> Das war aber nie der Punkt.
> Die Frage ist: Kann man die gleichen Ergebnisse ohne KI erreichen?
> [...]



Nein, kann man nicht. Woher sollen die fehlenden Bildinformationen kommen? Nvidia füttert die KI nicht umsonst mit 16K Quelldateien. Daher kommen die zusätzlichen Details im Vergleich zum nativen Bild.

Nach Nvidia und Intel wird aber auch AMD vermehrt im KI Bereich tätig sein. Wer weiß was wir in der Zukunft noch sehen werden.



latinoramon schrieb:


> In meinen Augen hat Nvidia mit EVGA einer der wichtigsten/besten Partner verloren.



Wahrscheinlich den letzten Partner, der noch eine gute Kundenbindung pflegt. Einer der Lüfter meiner EVGA 3080 hat ab 1300rpm komische Geräusche gemacht. Ich habe am Mittwoch Nachmittag mit dem EVGA Support telefoniert und heute Vormittag war der Ersatzlüfter im Briefkasten.


----------



## raPid-81 (23. September 2022)

perupp schrieb:


> Ich habe schon einen Li k geliefert wo PhysikX im Jahr 2010 auseinandergenommen wurde mit dem Fazit das es extra Langsam programmiert wurde.. .


Was weiterhin nicht die Argumentation stützt dass Nvidia PhysX extra langsamer gemacht hat! Also bitte, liefere eine Quelle die diese Aussage stützt, denn das hattest Du ja behauptet.



perupp schrieb:


> PhysikX künstlich beschneiden Wenn es auf der CPU läuft






perupp schrieb:


> Wenn es nur einen Schalter im Compiler umzulwgen gilt damit es um grossen Performance ist... aus Kundensicht ist es extra langsam gemacht worden wenn man keine Nvidia Grafikkarte benutzt hat.


Du drehst es wieder so hin dass ein "nichts tun" plötzlich eine aktive Handlung wird. Das wird sie aber nicht.


----------



## Khabarak (23. September 2022)

lifestorock schrieb:


> Nein, kann man nicht. Woher sollen die fehlenden Bildinformationen kommen? Nvidia füttert die KI nicht umsonst mit 16K Quelldateien. Daher kommen die zusätzlichen Details im Vergleich zum nativen Bild.


Nvidia füttert die KI aktuell mit gar nichts von den Spielen.
Seit DLSS 2.0 muss das Netz nicht mehr pro Spiel trainiert werden.
Damit kann die KI auch nicht die fehlenden Details kennen



lifestorock schrieb:


> Nach Nvidia und Intel wird aber auch AMD vermehrt im KI Bereich tätig sein. Wer weiß was wir in der Zukunft noch sehen werden.


Die Zeit wird es zeigen - und auch, in welchem Bereich sie KI einsetzen



lifestorock schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich den letzten Partner, der noch eine gute Kundenbindung pflegt. Einer der Lüfter meiner EVGA 3080 hat ab 1300rpm komische Geräusche gemacht. Ich habe am Mittwoch Nachmittag mit dem EVGA Support telefoniert und heute Vormittag war der Ersatzlüfter im Briefkasten.


Jepp.. leider ist halt auch nicht viel Service drin, wenn die Marge nur bei 5% liegt.




Gaymer schrieb:


> Noch ein Déjà vu.
> 
> Ohne Zweifel hat es nicht nur Vorteile. Aber ein Taschenspielertrick... Ganz schön mutig von Dir, ohne jeden First-Hand Bericht darüber gehört zu haben.


Es sind berechnete Zwischenbilder, um die Bewegung geschmeidiger zu machen... 
Dazu noch Nvidia Reflex... dass es schon davor gab... automatisch aktiviert
Wo soll da noch eine Verbesserung des Lags herkommen, wenn die Bilder ohne Input der Game Engine berechnet werden?
Es ist halt was die Fernseher schon lange machen.

Hier nochmal das Video zum DLSS 3 first Hand Bericht von WCCFtech:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KX4kToZhvHk:332

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Cyberpunk 2077 in 1440p mit DLSS 3 frame generation aktiviert kam im Quality DLSS mode auf 170 fps mit 53 ms latency.... 53ms... bei 170 fps...
theoretisch sollte die Latenz da im Bereich von 10 - 15 ms liegen... wenn man nen echt schlechten Bildschirm hat



Gaymer schrieb:


> Gerade solche Aussagen entlarven einige Leute, dass es nicht um die Diskussion über Technik geht sondern um das Durchsetzen der eigenen Präferenz und Agitation gegen das, was man nicht mag.


Da verweise ich einfach nochmal nach oben aufs Video...


----------



## raPid-81 (23. September 2022)

Khabarak schrieb:


> Es sind berechnete Zwischenbilder, um die Bewegung geschmeidiger zu machen...
> Dazu noch Nvidia Reflex... dass es schon davor gab... automatisch aktiviert
> Wo soll da noch eine Verbesserung des Lags herkommen, wenn die Bilder ohne Input der Game Engine berechnet werden?
> Es ist halt was die Fernseher schon lange machen.
> ...



Und das ist jetzt ein Taschenspielertrick? Du bist anscheinend Programmierer und kennst Dich hervorragend mit Bild-Algorithmen und neuronalen Netzwerken aus, ansonsten wäre diese Bewertung ja nicht valide. Und AMD kommt Ende Nov bei RDNA3 bestimmt mit demselben Feature raus, muss ja super einfach zu entwickeln sein! 

Ich bookmarke mir den Post, mal sehen wann das Feature von AMD kommt, dann sprechen wir uns wieder.


----------



## restX3 (23. September 2022)

perupp schrieb:


> Amd schafft es auch ohne.. mmh ffsr2.0 def besser als dlss 1.0
> Kommt mir eher vor als wenn Nvidia wie bei gsync einfach sinnlos Leute an Ihr Ökosystem binden wollen


Natürlich geht es darum, Leute zu binden, damit die sich wieder eine Grüne Karte kaufen. Das ist aber nicht erst seit gestern bekannt. Kann man drüber streiten.


----------



## Khabarak (23. September 2022)

raPid-81 schrieb:


> Und das ist jetzt ein Taschenspielertrick? Du bist anscheinend Programmierer und kennst Dich hervorragend mit Bild-Algorithmen und neuronalen Netzwerken aus, ansonsten wäre diese Bewertung ja nicht valide. Und AMD kommt Ende Nov bei RDNA3 bestimmt mit demselben Feature raus, muss ja super einfach zu entwickeln sein!
> 
> Ich bookmarke mir den Post, mal sehen wann das Feature von AMD kommt, dann sprechen wir uns wieder.


Nö, ich glaube nicht, dass AMD mit dem Feature so schnell kommen wird.
53ms Input lag bei 170 fps find ich jetzt nicht so prall...

Das sind nur 5ms weniger, als in der ersten Demo bei 98 fps und da war es DLSS performance - ausgehend von UHD. Da geht DLSS Quality bei 1440p Ausgang auch auf 1080p iuntern, wenn ich mich recht erinnere


----------



## raPid-81 (23. September 2022)

Khabarak schrieb:


> Nö, ich glaube nicht, dass AMD mit dem Feature so schnell kommen wird.
> 53ms Input lag bei 170 fps find ich jetzt nicht so prall...
> 
> das sind nur 5ms weniger, als in der ersten Demo bei 98 fps und da war es DLSS quality



Also Du findest 170 FPS bei 53ms Input Lag nicht so prall und zockst dann lieber nativ mit 22 FPS und einem Input Lag aus der Hölle. Jedem das seine.


----------



## perupp (23. September 2022)

raPid-81 schrieb:


> Was weiterhin nicht die Argumentation stützt dass Nvidia PhysX extra langsamer gemacht hat! Also bitte, liefere eine Quelle die diese Aussage stützt, denn das hattest Du ja behauptet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie gesagt ist auch ein Straftat Bestand etwas zu unterlassen obwohl möglich..
Ich möchte erst mal ne Quelle von euch sehen das der Code wirklich 1 zu 1 übernommen wurde wie ihr behauptet


----------



## Khabarak (23. September 2022)

raPid-81 schrieb:


> Also Du findest 170 FPS bei 53ms Input Lag nicht so prall und zockst dann lieber nativ mit 22 FPS und einem Input Lag aus der Hölle. Jedem das seine.


22 FPS sind nicht so viel schlimmer beim Input lag.
Mir geht es eher drum, dass man mit DLSS 2 - also ohne extra Frames bei WCCFTech auf 61 FPS kommt... also 32 ms lag.


----------



## raPid-81 (23. September 2022)

perupp schrieb:


> Wie gesagt ist auch ein Straftat Bestand etwas zu unterlassen obwohl möglich..
> Ich möchte erst mal ne Quelle von euch sehen das der Code wirklich 1 zu 1 übernommen wurde wie ihr behauptet



Immernoch nein. Ein unterlassen von Code Änderungen wird niemals "aktives verlangsamen" werden, egal wie oft Du das noch behauptest. Also, her mit der Quelle dass Nvidia "aktiv verlangsamt" hat. Ich warte.


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (23. September 2022)

Khabarak schrieb:


> *seufz*
> Du verstehst es immernoch nicht.. leider fürchte ich, dass keine Erklärungsversuche der Welt dir da helfen würden.
> Außerdem vergleiche ich FSR mit DLSS1.... nicht FSR2...
> 
> ...


Kaum merklich?  Sei mir nicht böse aber FSR 2.0 im Release war DLSS 2.0 im Release klar und deutlich unterlegen. Tiny Tina Charaktere sind förmlich zerbröselt weil die alten Frames noch reingerechnet haben. Seit dem kann ich das aber auch nicht mehr beurteilen hatte es nicht mehr in Verwendung.


owned139 schrieb:


> Doch können wir. DLSS rekonstruiert das Bild und somit werden feine Details, die in FSR beispielsweise verschwinden würden, wieder hinzugefügt, weil die KI das Bild kennt. Ohne KI, weiß der Code also nicht, wie das Bild aussieht -> KI wird benötigt.


Wie kommst du darauf dass man dafür zwingend eine KI benötigt? Du verarbeitest Bilddaten vergangener Frames um weitere Abtastpunkte zu bestimmen. Ich sehe da keinen Grund zwingend eine KI zu verwenden.


Khabarak schrieb:


> Es sind berechnete Zwischenbilder, um die Bewegung geschmeidiger zu machen...
> Dazu noch Nvidia Reflex... dass es schon davor gab... automatisch aktiviert
> Wo soll da noch eine Verbesserung des Lags herkommen, wenn die Bilder ohne Input der Game Engine berechnet werden?
> Es ist halt was die Fernseher schon lange machen.


Das ganze zu einem "was Fernseher schon lange machen" zu degradieren ist wirklich abstrus. Fernseher können das Bildmaterial interpolieren, das ist wirklich einfach. Eine Extrapolation wie hier ist da nicht ansatzweise so trivial wie das was Fernseher machen... Man kann ja kritisch ggü. Features sein, aber das wird schon lächerlich.


----------



## Khabarak (23. September 2022)

Gaymer schrieb:


> Es ist besser als 55ms Input Lag bei 85 fps...


Ein kleiner Verweis auf das Hardware Unboxed Video zu Input Lag:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VtSfjBfp1LA:615

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bei 144 fps sollte der im Idealfall bei so 20ms liegen und nicht beim Faktor 2,75 davon


Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Das ganze zu einem "was Fernseher schon lange machen" zu degradieren ist wirklich abstrus. Fernseher können das Bildmaterial interpolieren, das ist wirklich einfach. Eine Extrapolation wie hier ist da nicht ansatzweise so trivial wie das was Fernseher machen... Man kann ja kritisch ggü. Features sein, aber das wird schon lächerlich.


Nvidia hat bis jetzt nur geradeaus fahrende Autos gezeigt... das kann auch jeder Fernseher so glattbügeln.


----------



## owned139 (23. September 2022)

Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf dass man dafür zwingend eine KI benötigt? Du verarbeitest Bilddaten vergangener Frames um weitere Abtastpunkte zu bestimmen. Ich sehe da keinen Grund zwingend eine KI zu verwenden.


Was macht der KI Part denn, wenn er nicht benötigt wird und wieso investieren die Ingenieure bei Nvidia dann jahrelang Zeit und Arbeit?
Witzigerweise kommen sämtliche anderen Ansätze bisher nicht an DLSS2 ran, also muss der KI Part ja irgendwas bringen, wenn man stellenweise sogar nativ outperformt.


----------



## raPid-81 (23. September 2022)

Khabarak schrieb:


> 22 FPS sind nicht so viel schlimmer beim Input lag.
> Mir geht es eher drum, dass man mit DLSS 2 - also ohne extra Frames bei WCCFTech auf 61 FPS kommt... also 32 ms lag.



22 FPS = alle 45ms ein Frame
60 FPS = alle 16ms ein Frame

Da drauf kommt dann der restliche System-Input Lag. Ja, der Input Lag wird mit DLSS 3.0 nicht besser, es zählt weiterhin die interne Renderauflösung und wie viele "native" Frames da rauskommen. Trotzdem sieht ein Spiel bei 170 FPS einfach "smoother" aus als es mit der Hälfte aussehen würde.

Und, jetzt kommts, man spart damit sogar Strom! Das war doch sonst immer so wichtig, oder nicht? Jetzt egal oder wie? Wird plötzlich umgeschwenkt auf "ja aber der Input Lag!!!"? Es wird echt lächerlich...


----------



## Khabarak (23. September 2022)

raPid-81 schrieb:


> 22 FPS = alle 45ms ein Frame
> 60 FPS = alle 33ms ein Frame


Hmm... 1/60 sind bei mir 18ms Edit: 33ms wären 30 fps /Edit
Aber bei den 22 FPS hast du Recht



raPid-81 schrieb:


> Da drauf kommt dann der restliche System-Input Lag. Ja, der Input Lag wird mit DLSS 3.0 nicht besser, es zählt weiterhin die interne Renderauflösung und wie viele "native" Frames da rauskommen. Trotzdem sieht ein Spiel bei 170 FPS einfach "smoother" aus als es mit der Hälfte aussehen würde.


Ja, es sieht "smoother" aus - hab ich sogar mehrfach gesagt.
Edit: Hilft halt nix, wenn es um Shooter geht, wie Nvidia in dem andren Artikel als Beispiel nimmt.
Damit ist das Input Lag Argument um einen Thread gesprungen.



raPid-81 schrieb:


> Und, jetzt kommts, man spart damit sogar Strom! Das war doch sonst immer so wichtig, oder nicht? Jetzt egal oder wie? Wird plötzlich umgeschwenkt auf "ja aber der Input Lag!!!"? Es wird echt lächerlich...


Öhm.. Selbst DLSS 2 spart Strom, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
Das ist also kein Zusatzfeature von DLSS3.

Das Argument mit dem Input Lag kam allerdings nicht von "unserer" Seite... da musst du die anderen Beiträge nochmal lesen.


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (23. September 2022)

Khabarak schrieb:


> Nvidia hat bis jetzt nur geradeaus fahrende Autos gezeigt... das kann auch jeder Fernseher so glattbügeln.


Die Frage ist nicht ob der Fernseher dir das glattbügeln kann (Kann er mit entsprechenden Input Lag) sondern ob er vorhersagen treffen kann.
Und zugegeben die Wahl des Beispiels ist wirklich schwach aber daraufhin sich hinzustellen und die Technik abzuschreiben wo wir noch nichts neutrales gesehen haben und das ganze runterzureden ist halt auch nicht richtig.



owned139 schrieb:


> Was macht der KI Part denn, wenn er nicht benötigt wird und wieso investieren die Ingenieure bei Nvidia jahrelang Hirnschmalz, wenn es doch nicht benötigt wird?
> Witzigerweise kommen sämtliche anderen Ansätze bisher nicht an DLSS2 ran, also muss der KI Part ja irgendwas bringen, wenn man stellenweise sogar nativ outperformt.


Ob eine KI oder klassische Algorithmen besser sind kann ich nicht bewerten, dafür bin ich nicht tief genug in diesem Bereich drin. Generell gibt es aber heuristiken die sich genau mit solchen Problematiken beschäftigen von daher sehe ich nicht zwingend eine Notwendigkeit der KI. Und genau darauf habe ich mich auch bezogen.
Was am Ende besser ist wird vermutlich wie fast immer abhängig von Trade-Offs sein. Solange das Ergebnis stimmt ist es mir aber egal was verwendet wird.


----------



## perupp (23. September 2022)

Gaymer schrieb:


> Es ist besser als 55ms Input Lag bei 85 fps...
> 
> 
> 
> Wie wär's wenn Du erst mal Deine Unterstellung beweist, bevor Du uns die nicht-Wahrheit Deiner Unterstellung beweisen lässt?


Naja sie behaupten ja das Nvidia eins zu ein den Code übernommen haben.....
Diese Behauptung will ich auch erst mal sehen..
Belege...


----------



## owned139 (23. September 2022)

Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Generell gibt es aber heuristiken die sich genau mit solchen Problematiken beschäftigen von daher sehe ich nicht zwingend eine Notwendigkeit der KI. Und genau darauf habe ich mich auch bezogen.


Ja die gibt es, sind aber nicht so gut wie DLSS: http://behindthepixels.io/assets/files/DLSS2.0.pdf
Ab Seite 28 gehts los.

Es gibt doch sogar einige Tools/Dienste, die mittels Deep Learning Bilder ohne großen verlust hochskalieren.
Das war vor der Deep Learning Era so hochwertig nicht möglich.


----------



## Khabarak (23. September 2022)

Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nicht ob der Fernseher dir das glattbügeln kann (Kann er mit entsprechenden Input Lag) sondern ob er vorhersagen treffen kann.
> Und zugegeben die Wahl des Beispiels ist wirklich schwach aber daraufhin sich hinzustellen und die Technik abzuschreiben wo wir noch nichts neutrales gesehen haben und das ganze runterzureden ist halt auch nicht richtig.


Schau dir bitte das Video zum WCCFtech Artikel an. 
Die 4090 kam ohne DLSS bei 1440p auf über 50 fps. mit DLSS3 frame generation auf 170 fps mit 55ms Input lag.
Das würde ich nicht unbedingt als Beibehaltung des Lags bezeichnen...


----------



## raPid-81 (23. September 2022)

perupp schrieb:


> Naja sie behaupten ja das Nvidia eins zu ein den Code übernommen haben.....
> Diese Behauptung will ich auch erst mal sehen..
> Belege...



Du hast zuerst behauptet dass Nvidia aktiv den Code langsamer gemacht hat. Also belegst Du das auch weiterhin zuerst durch Quellen, und dann sehen wir weiter.


----------



## acc (23. September 2022)

Khabarak schrieb:


> Die USA sind noch immer der größte Markt für Grafikkarten.
> Danach kommt Europa insgesamt, wobei Deutschland da den größten Anteil hat.


inwieweit nutzt evga der "grösste" grafikkartenmarkt, wenn man gaminggrafikkarten herstellt und verkauft?


----------



## raPid-81 (23. September 2022)

Khabarak schrieb:


> Hmm... 1/60 sind bei mir 18ms Edit: 33ms wären 30 fps /Edit
> Aber bei den 22 FPS hast du Recht


Stimmt, vertippt. Da stand vorher 30 FPS -> das wären 33ms pro Frame. Dachte mir dann aber dass 22 FPS -> 30 FPS als Vergleich wenig Sinn macht, vergessen die ms anzupassen.   



Khabarak schrieb:


> Ja, es sieht "smoother" aus - hab ich sogar mehrfach gesagt.
> Edit: Hilft halt nix, wenn es um Shooter geht, wie Nvidia in dem andren Artikel als Beispiel nimmt.
> Damit ist das Input Lag Argument um einen Thread gesprungen.


Die Shooter FPS Folie ist ohne DLSS 3.0. Steht drunter welche Settings angewendet wurden.



Khabarak schrieb:


> Öhm.. Selbst DLSS 2 spart Strom, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
> Das ist also kein Zusatzfeature von DLSS3.


DLSS 2.0 "kann" Strom sparen wenn man die FPS begrenzt. Sonst natürlich nicht wenn nach oben alles offen ist. Und DLSS 3.0 ermöglicht hier noch mal eine deutlich höhere Einsparung bei selbem Framelimit.


----------



## owned139 (23. September 2022)

Khabarak schrieb:


> Schau dir bitte das Video zum WCCFtech Artikel an.
> Die 4090 kam ohne DLSS bei 1440p auf über 50 fps. mit DLSS3 frame generation auf 170 fps mit 55ms Input lag.
> Das würde ich nicht unbedingt als Beibehaltung des Lags bezeichnen...





> At its native resolution, without DLSS and Reflex, the game ran at an average of 59 FPS (49 FPS 1% Lows) while looking at a fixed frame & a latency of *72-75ms*.





> with DLSS 3 enabled & an average latency of *53.00ms*











						NVIDIA GeForce RTX 4090 Runs At Up To 2850 MHz at Stock Within 50C Temps In Cyberpunk 2077, DLSS 3 Cuts GPU Wattage By 25%
					

NVIDIA's flagship GeForce RTX 4090 graphics card flaunted some big numbers in a brief gaming demo featuring Cyberpunk 2077 & DLSS 3.




					wccftech.com
				




53ms sind besser als 72-75ms.

Hier die Tabelle:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit eingeschaltetem DLSS3 habe ich wesentlich mehr FPS (Faktor 2-4) und eine bessere Latenz als nativ. Ich kann absolut nicht nachvollziehen, weshalb man das krampfhaft versucht schlecht zu reden und nach jedem Grashalm greift, um nicht doch irgendwie was kritisches zu finden.


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (23. September 2022)

owned139 schrieb:


> Ja die gibt es, sind aber nicht so gut wie DLSS: http://behindthepixels.io/assets/files/DLSS2.0.pdf
> Ab Seite 28 gehts los.


Sagt leider nichts dazu aus. Es handelt sich um die klassischen vorgehen. Die ja gerade extrem Problembehaftet sind, weil diese keinerlei Prädiktion zukünftiger Abtastpunkte vornehmen.


owned139 schrieb:


> Es gibt doch sogar einige Tools/Dienste, die mittels Deep Learning Bilder ohne großen verlust hochskalieren.
> Das war vor der Deep Learning Era so hochwertig nicht möglich.


Das ist für DLSS aber nicht entscheidend, da wird ja mit Hilfe des NN entschieden welche Bilddaten noch genutzt werden und welche nicht.


Khabarak schrieb:


> Schau dir bitte das Video zum WCCFtech Artikel an.
> Die 4090 kam ohne DLSS bei 1440p auf über 50 fps. mit DLSS3 frame generation auf 170 fps mit 55ms Input lag.
> Das würde ich nicht unbedingt als Beibehaltung des Lags bezeichnen...


Abwarten bis man wirkliche Tests hat...


----------



## perupp (23. September 2022)

raPid-81 schrieb:


> Du hast zuerst behauptet dass Nvidia aktiv den Code langsamer gemacht hat. Also belegst Du das auch weiterhin zuerst durch Quellen, und dann sehen wir weiter.


Noch einmal..
Wenn man mit Absicht einen Schalter im Compiler nicht aktiviert, mehr muss nicht gemacht werden ist es aktiv langsamer machen


----------



## chill_eule (23. September 2022)

Da eure gesamte Diskussion überhaupt nichts mit dem Thema EVGA zu tun hatte, ist diese nun ausgelagert worden.

Wer den thread geerbt hat, darf ihn gern umbennen.

Macht hier von mir aus was ihr wollt, nicht umsonst seid ihr nun in der Rumpelkammer


----------



## IICARUS (24. September 2022)

cx19 schrieb:


> - GSync


Was ist an G-Sync negativ zu sehen? Habe ein Monitor mit echtem G-Sync Modul und das einzige, was ich aus dieser Zeit bemängeln könnte, wäre nur der Preis. Ansonsten tut bei mir G-Sync genau was es soll.


----------



## Anthropos (24. September 2022)

Wahrscheinlich der proprietäre Ansatz, dass Gsync nur mit Nvidia-Karten funktioniert.


----------



## cx19 (24. September 2022)

Ja das ist proprietär ist und die monitore sind durch das modul auch sehr teuer. 

Ich wollte in meiner Auflistung nur ein paar Punkte , die es einem langjährigen Fan der Marke wie mir Bauchschmerzen bereiten können. 

Im Endeffekt wollte ich darauf hinaus, dass einige Leute diese Punkte anführen könnten um argumentieren könnten das nVidia "evil" ist. Und einige leute diese Fauxpas als ein Beispiel für nVidias schuld am Weggang von EVGA anführen könnten, obwohl wir nicht wissen was genau die Gründe waren. Habe das wohl nicht klargemacht. Warum ich hier nun als Anstifter des Themas mitverschoben wurde, ist mir nicht ganz so klar.

Natürlich kocht nv als marktführer sein Süppchen. Entweder man frisst oder stirbt (geht zu amd).
Ist nV deswegen evil? Ne die verhalten sich so so wie jedes indexnotierte Unternehmen.


----------



## IICARUS (24. September 2022)

Naja, G-Sync ist ja heute auch mit FreeSync Monitore kompatibel.

Früher musste für solch ein Monitor eine AMD Grafikkarte genutzt werden und so hieß es meist in Kaufberatung, sich eine AMD Grafikkarte verbauen zu müssen. Weil diese Monitore eher im niedrigen Preisbereich liegen. Heute kann man sich dennoch Nvidia Grafikkarten dazu kaufen. Nvidia hat in diesem Sinn sogar diese Sparte durch ihre kompatibel verbessert.


----------



## JoM79 (24. September 2022)

Es sind immer noch adaptive sync Monitore. 
Nvidia hat sich am Anfang einfach nur geweigert den Standard im Treiber zu unterstützen. 
Die Vorteile eines Gsync Moduls werden auch immer geringer und die Nachteile größer. 
Siehe zb Lüfter zur Kühlung des v2 Moduls, Begrenzung auf DP 1.2 oder DP 1.4.
Die Scaler in den adaptive sync Monitoren werden immer besser und gerade HDMI2.1 bringt gewisse Vorteile mit sich.


----------



## FetterKasten (24. September 2022)

cx19 schrieb:


> Angabe von Umsatz durch Verkauf an Miningfarmen und Strafe durch SEC


Lol das hab ich ja gar nicht gewusst:




__





						SEC.gov | SEC Charges NVIDIA Corporation with Inadequate Disclosures about Impact of Cryptomining
					






					www.sec.gov
				





> The SEC’s order finds that, during consecutive quarters in NVIDIA’s fiscal year 2018, the company failed to disclose that cryptomining was a significant element of its material revenue growth from the sale of its graphics processing units (GPUs) designed and marketed for gaming. Cryptomining is the process of obtaining crypto rewards in exchange for verifying crypto transactions on distributed ledgers. As demand for and interest in crypto rose in 2017, NVIDIA customers increasingly used its gaming GPUs for cryptomining.



Jetzt haben bekannte Forenuser, die immer Gegenteiliges behauptet haben, es auch nochmal schwarz auf weiß


----------



## raPid-81 (25. September 2022)

perupp schrieb:


> Noch einmal..
> Wenn man mit Absicht einen Schalter im Compiler nicht aktiviert, mehr muss nicht gemacht werden ist es aktiv langsamer machen



Aha, also unterstellst Du Absicht beim unterlassen einer Änderung, ohne Beleg wohlgemerkt. Und daraus machst Du dann "absichtliches langsamer machen eines Features". Und zur Krönung des ganzen sollen WIR dann auch noch einen Gegenbeweis für Dein gesamtes Konstrukt liefern. Herrlich, aber nein, Du bist weiterhin in der Beweislast. Die wird nicht umgedreht, Deine These ist immer noch nichts weiter als eine Behauptung ohne jeglichen Beleg.


----------



## blautemple (26. September 2022)

Anthropos schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich der proprietäre Ansatz, dass Gsync nur mit Nvidia-Karten funktioniert.


Das stimmt so pauschal aber auch nicht mehr. Ich habe einen aktuellen Gsync Ultimate Monitor, den PG32UQX, und der unterstützt neben Gsync auch ganz normales Adaptive Sync was dann so auch von AMD Karten genutzt werden kann. Das fehlende HDMI 2.1 bleibt aber natürlich neben dem Lüfter eine Schwäche.


----------



## IICARUS (26. September 2022)

In meinem Fall hat mein Monitor nur G-Sync, aber auch kein Lüfter mit verbaut.
Der kommt aber noch aus einer Zeit, wo es kein G-Sync kompatibel gab.
(Dell AW3418DW)


----------



## perupp (26. September 2022)

raPid-81 schrieb:


> Aha, also unterstellst Du Absicht beim unterlassen einer Änderung, ohne Beleg wohlgemerkt. Und daraus machst Du dann "absichtliches langsamer machen eines Features". Und zur Krönung des ganzen sollen WIR dann auch noch einen Gegenbeweis für Dein gesamtes Konstrukt liefern. Herrlich, aber nein, Du bist weiterhin in der Beweislast. Die wird nicht umgedreht, Deine These ist immer noch nichts weiter als eine Behauptung ohne jeglichen Beleg.


Äh es wurde doch behauptet das Nvidia den Code 1 zu 1 übernommen hat und nichts geändert hat..
Da will ich schon ein Quelle haben


----------



## raPid-81 (26. September 2022)

perupp schrieb:


> Äh es wurde doch behauptet das Nvidia den Code 1 zu 1 übernommen hat und nichts geändert hat..
> Da will ich schon ein Quelle haben


Du hast zuerst behauptet dass Nvidia aktiv PhysX verlangsamt hat, also liefere dazu einen Beleg oder hör auf mit dem Versuch einer Beweislastumkehr und gib zu dass das nur Deine Meinung ist, kein Fakt.


----------



## Birdy84 (26. September 2022)

Khabarak schrieb:


> Schau dir bitte das Video zum WCCFtech Artikel an.
> Die 4090 kam ohne DLSS bei 1440p auf über 50 fps. mit DLSS3 frame generation auf 170 fps mit 55ms Input lag.
> Das würde ich nicht unbedingt als Beibehaltung des Lags bezeichnen...


Input Lag ergibt sich nur zu einem Teil aus der Dauer der Berechnung pro Frame, er ist immer länger, z.T. um ein Vielfaches, als die Frametime.


----------



## Khabarak (26. September 2022)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Input Lag ergibt sich nur zu einem Teil aus der Dauer der Berechnung pro Frame, er ist immer länger, z.T. um ein Vielfaches, als die Frametime.


Da kommt es halt sehr auf das Spiel an. 
In den betrachteten Spielen kann man den Input lag sehr deutlich drücken und auf das 2-3 fache der Frametime reduzieren.
Wie HWUB gezeigt hat, geht es nicht mit jedem Spiel.
Allerdings finde ich noch immer die Änderung der frametimes im Nvidia Demo eher... erschreckend mau.
Vierfache FPS bei 5ms besserem input lag....
Und das halt bei deutlich geringerer Basisauflösung dank DLSS.
Was helfen mir mehr FPS, wenn das Spiel in keiner Weise reaktiver wird?


----------



## Birdy84 (26. September 2022)

Khabarak schrieb:


> Da kommt es halt sehr auf das Spiel an.
> In den betrachteten Spielen kann man den Input lag sehr deutlich drücken und auf das 2-3 fache der Frametime reduzieren.
> Wie HWUB gezeigt hat, geht es nicht mit jedem Spiel.
> Allerdings finde ich noch immer die Änderung der frametimes im Nvidia Demo eher... erschreckend mau.
> ...


Naja, zumindest optisch ist es angenehmer. Ich denke aber auch, dass der Nutzen nur begrenzt ist. ich könnte mir z.B. vorstellen, dass sich Anno 1800 schon besser spielen lässt. Grade auf großen Bildschirmen ist ruckeliges Scrollen nicht angenehm. Dafür wären syntetisch eingefügte Bilder gut. Aber ein CoD oder CS von 60 Fps künstlich aufzublasen bringt eben nicht den benötigten Effekt in Form besserer Reaktionszeit auf Eingaben.


----------



## perupp (26. September 2022)

raPid-81 schrieb:


> Du hast zuerst behauptet dass Nvidia aktiv PhysX verlangsamt hat, also liefere dazu einen Beleg oder hör auf mit dem Versuch einer Beweislastumkehr und gib zu dass das nur Deine Meinung ist, kein Fakt.


Das ist keine Beweislastumkehr, wenn als Argument kommt, nein Nvidia hat es nicht verlangsamt, sondern den Code 1 zu 1 übernommen und nie was geändert, dann will ich auch dafür eine Quelle haben...
Und ich bleib dabei, wenn man im Compiler nicht einen schalter setzt, das definitiv im Gegensatz zu allen leitfaden seitens Intel und auch AMD, ist es aktiv verlangsamen, da ist Absicht dahinter


----------



## raPid-81 (26. September 2022)

perupp schrieb:


> Das ist keine Beweislastumkehr, wenn als Argument kommt, nein Nvidia hat es nicht verlangsamt, sondern den Code 1 zu 1 übernommen und nie was geändert, dann will ich auch dafür eine Quelle haben...
> Und ich bleib dabei, wenn man im Compiler nicht einen schalter setzt, das definitiv im Gegensatz zu allen leitfaden seitens Intel und auch AMD, ist es aktiv verlangsamen, da ist Absicht dahinter



Also kannst Du Deine ursprüngliche Aussage nicht belegen. Somit erübrigt sich eine weitere Diskussion. Ich bin raus aus dem Thema.


----------



## perupp (26. September 2022)

raPid-81 schrieb:


> Also kannst Du Deine ursprüngliche Aussage nicht belegen. Somit erübrigt sich eine weitere Diskussion. Ich bin raus aus dem Thema.


Genauso wie Ihr eure Aussage nicht belegen könnt, dann sind wir beide raus


----------

